# Cancelled Passport with valid visa question?



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

I have just renewed my passport as it was to expire in August this year, 
the thing is that this passport contains my PR visa. I was hoping to travel 
next week to Calgary (flights bought & paid for!) with both my old and 
new passports and COPR form for presentation to the border authorities.
Any information I could find online seemed to point this solution. I did
contact the High Commission in London by email, fax and voicemail 
about three weeks ago to confirm this and then this morning i get an email 
from them saying that I have to send them my passports (old & new) to 
get my visa issued into my new passport. Tried to phone them today 
(nightmare) and eventually (1hr+) got through to the main switch to be 
told "I can't transfer you to immigration" no matter what question I asked??? 
I just wanted to know how long it will take the transfer the visa??? 
The switch operator did say that she thought it took 2 weeks but 
couldn't give anymore information on the matter. I'll have to fly to 
Calgary on tuesday next week and just chance my arm I guess and if 
they won't accept my status as a landed settler I'll just enter canada on 
my passport as a tourist???:fingerscrossed:

anyone got any advice, it's a little stressful


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

My wife renewed her passport and got her old one with the visa returned. We had no problem we presented both when we arrived in vancouver. We had our landing papers from when we landed last year so they were interested and found us on the system through them. We asked for the original passport back when applying for the new one and it was posted back separately a few days apart.


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

DavidHudson said:


> We had our landing papers from when we landed last year


does this mean when you (your wfe) landed originally with your COPR your wife's passport with the visa in it was valid? I'll be landing for the first time with my valid visa in a cancelled passport and the COPR refers to the passport number in my cancelled passport and not my new passport?

thanks


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes that's what we did so slightly different but my view is if you bring everything And explain the situation the airport people are a bit fierce but understanding. They have been helpful overall and pretty good if you can explain yourself clearly.


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

DavidHudson said:


> Yes that's what we did so slightly different but my view is if you bring everything And explain the situation the airport people are a bit fierce but understanding. They have been helpful overall and pretty good if you can explain yourself clearly.


that way would be a bit 'wing and a prayerish' sort of thing, I'm probably going to cancel the flights and take the hit and resubmit the documents to London


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I cancelled the flights in the end and got the new visa in my new passport and it did take 2 weeks, seems like along time ago now.


----------

